# Gothic 2 DNdR: NPC wiederbeleben



## Goto_666 (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich zock z.Z. mal wieder G2 DNdR und hab ein Problem, das ich noch nie hatte. Und zwar war ich in der Add-On Welt und hab dort alles erledigt und als ich wieder draußen war, wollt ich dem Bulco endlich eins auf's Maul halten (jetzt bin ich stark genug), weil er sich nicht um Pepes Schafe kümmert. Hab ich dann auch gemacht und als ich dann den Schafhirten aufsuchen wollte, lag er einfach tot auf dem Boden. Jetzt kann ich näturlich das Quest nicht beenden...
Weiß jemand von euch, wie man tote NPCs wieder "rehabilitiert" sodass ich die Aufgabe abschließen könnte! Wäre echt sehr dankbar, wenn da jemand helfen könnte...

Grüße Goto


----------



## Schmudi (21. April 2006)

Goto_666 am 21.04.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich zock z.Z. mal wieder G2 DNdR und hab ein Problem, das ich noch nie hatte. Und zwar war ich in der Add-On Welt und hab dort alles erledigt und als ich wieder draußen war, wollt ich dem Bulco endlich eins auf's Maul halten (jetzt bin ich stark genug), weil er sich nicht um Pepes Schafe kümmert. Hab ich dann auch gemacht und als ich dann den Schafhirten aufsuchen wollte, lag er einfach tot auf dem Boden. Jetzt kann ich näturlich das Quest nicht beenden...
> Weiß jemand von euch, wie man tote NPCs wieder "rehabilitiert" sodass ich die Aufgabe abschließen könnte! Wäre echt sehr dankbar, wenn da jemand helfen könnte...
> ...



Wenn du Cheats benutzen möchtest gibt es eine möglichkeit:

öffne den eigenschaftsbildschirm deines charakters (ist afaik b-taste) und gib dort marvin ein um die cheats zu aktivieren. dann kannst du den eigenschaftsbildschirm beenden.
nun hast du die möglichkeit mit der o-taste die kontrolle über den anvisierten npc zu überlegen. so kannst bulcos körper übernehmen. mit F8 kannst du dich (bulco) dann wiederbeleben. nun kannst du mit o wieder zu deinem char wechseln und bulco lebt wieder. 
hoffe du verstehst es

edit: würde aber unbedingt vorher speichern, denn einen anderen npc zu übernehmen kann manchmal auch zu problemen führen.

gruss schmudi


----------



## Goto_666 (21. April 2006)

Schmudi am 21.04.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Goto_666 am 21.04.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab zwar Pepe gemeint, aber is ja egal... *g* es hat jedenfalls funktioniert und ich hab die Quest beendet. Vielen Dank auf jedenfall!

Goto


----------



## Homerclon (21. April 2006)

Goto_666 am 21.04.2006 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Schmudi am 21.04.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speichere nicht im Marvin-Mode ab, das kann schlechte Nachwirkungen haben.
Um den Marvin-Mode zu beenden tippe "b42b" (ohne ")


----------

